#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Сансара / Samsara (Тетсумаса Сайто / Tetsumasa Saito) [Япония, психоделическая анимация, короткий метр]

## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Samsara

Страна: Япония
Жанр: психоделическая анимация, короткий метр
Год выпуска: 2007
Продолжительность: 00:03:54

Режиссер: Тетсумаса Сайто / Tetsumasa Saito

В ролях: анимация

Описание: Молодой японский художник-аниматор Тетсумаса Сайто работает в манере имитации шелкографии, оживляя образы единения с природой с точки зрения буддийской философии.

Участник Taketoyo animation film festival (Aichi, Japan) 2008.

----------

Иван Горяинов (25.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------

